# Advanced TShirt Online Design BETA Testing Thread!



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I wanted to start a new thread regarding the Beta testing for the Advanced Tshirt online design open source software.

REMEMBER: This is BETA and is in testing. If it doesn't work for you, don't panic, it's part of the process. Be very descriptive in what you are doing so your actions can be emulated and the bugs can be addressed. Don't post about how it's not working, post about what you did and the results.

Download Here:

http://www.opentshirts.org/downloads/opentshirtspbeta1.zip

Install Instructions Here:

http://itsgreektous.com/2012/04/03/3416/



bangtees said:


> Just a friendly heads up...if you want to post bug reports, you're going to need to submit your server PHP info, the browser, the host (HostGator, etc), and the problem in great detail. Otherwise Advanced Artist will be spending a lot of time digging for info.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

is better this way I have tested everyday and only two issues when i try to update quantity inside the shopping cart and pricing per colors. Everything else is working good


----------



## cadart (May 4, 2009)

All loaded well into folders as per video. Had to tweak sql database to fit my host( instead of "localhost" i had to point to directly to database), but packs loaded fine. (powweb.com is host). Host says sql ver 5.2 is used but my inquiry shows that its maybe 5.0.91. But like i said, products work, can even add to database, clipart works, but cannot add to database. our store (wetpaintapparel.com) is a subdomain.

In the admin program, my products(except colors,sizes), clipart, orders and install pack modules work. What doesn't work is settings, fonts and the rest and the modules. What happens is as soon as i click on a tab it goes to the main login page every time and says "invalid token". Anybody know what these modules have in common to help in troubleshooting?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Still no go on getting fonts uploaded. 
SHould be a manual way to load them cuz w/o them can't run the store.


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, so I have mine installed and it seems to be working, I can't however do the following: 

Install the font, product or clipart packs - they look like they are uploading and then a wee box comes up saying Nothing installed. 

I have manually uploaded fonts into the admin part but I cannot add text to my shirt at store front. I have manually uploaded 1 of the clip arts in the clip art install pack and this comes up on the shirt no problem but to add text I press the Add Text button and it does nothing. 

I also found that trying to change the pricing on the T-shirts I added to $20, when I change the pricing and save it, it automatically reverts back to the $30. 

I am unable to add new design colors in nor delete or unpublish ones that are already there. 

When I add other sizes in for 2XL and 3XL and then go to the store front I get a whole pile of scrambled letters all over my screen but can still see the store front in the back ground. Remove the additional sizes and this goes away.

Also, trying to add my own clip art is not working (is this function usable yet?) 

Apart from that, what a top program!!


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Most of these issues are server config or user errors the only way we can deal with that is documentation and training.

Unfortunately X6 and this release came together and X6 is a work flow night mare for me. If your server is not configured correctly with the right assets it is simply not going to work correctly and we need to get documentation together for that.

But all in all I am very pleased with the beta I would venture that we have issues on less then 10% of installs currently.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

AdvancedArtist said:


> Most of these issues are server config or user errors the only way we can deal with that is documentation and training.
> 
> Unfortunately X6 and this release came together and X6 is a work flow night mare for me. If your server is not configured correctly with the right assets it is simply not going to work correctly and we need to get documentation together for that.
> 
> But all in all I am very pleased with the beta I would venture that we have issues on less then 10% of installs currently.


So what are the correct server configuration that need to be made ? I upload the entire PHPinfo on the original thread.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

AdvancedArtist said:


> Most of these issues are server config or user errors the only way we can deal with that is documentation and training.
> 
> Unfortunately X6 and this release came together and X6 is a work flow night mare for me. If your server is not configured correctly with the right assets it is simply not going to work correctly and we need to get documentation together for that.
> 
> But all in all I am very pleased with the beta I would venture that we have issues on less then 10% of installs currently.


Hello, 
Good Evening, I understand you are extremely busy I was just wondering if you are planning on documenting a user guide. I personally think it is great what you are doing with the open source, I am personally having issues with certain functions.... (Adding Fonts, Writing Txt, Adding Clipart) Any offering you can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bjdbjd (Nov 14, 2010)

In original thredad:


freebird1963 said:


> ...
> Made and connected to the database.
> Installed the
> Products and Clipart packs fine.
> ...


After that message I installed 1 font manually



insanedecals said:


> ...............
> I have manually uploaded fonts into the admin part *but I cannot add text to my shirt at store front*. I have manually uploaded 1 of the clip arts in the clip art install pack and this comes up on the shirt no problem *but to add text I press the Add Text button and it does nothing*.
> 
> I also found that trying to change the pricing on the T-shirts I added to $20, when I change the pricing and save it, it automatically reverts back to the $30.
> ...


Same problem with adding text for me


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

IF everyone would post who they host with and the webserver maybe Tom and his crew could provide more info on a fix.
LIke I have said in other post I am using Godaddy right now till my hoster upgrades his PHP.
So lets post the hoster info so they know.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

So HOSTGATOR is the best default option for hosting? Did I hear that their configurations are good to go right out of the box?


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

Need to be able to turn on or off white base, print black ink on a red shirt and it charges the customer for 2 colors.. I can change the color to light and it will change to one color, but it charges the customer for ligth shirt printing charge.

I added 2x ,3x 4x to the sizes and it messed up the boxes where you put the shirt order and sizes in.

I edited the prices on the long sleeve tshirt by adding $2.50 to each one and saved only to go back and find they reverted back to the short sleeve price. (2x)

I am just letting you know some bugs I found , I think it is going to be really good software after the bugs get fixed. Thanks Tom


----------



## bangtees (Oct 26, 2011)

Just a friendly heads up...if you want to post bug reports, you're going to need to submit your server PHP info, the browser, the host (HostGator, etc), and the problem in great detail. Otherwise Advanced Artist will be spending a lot of time digging for info.

I also see that it runs on an Opencart base, which is awesome. I really like Opencart and this may allow us to easily change 'themes'. I was able to easily change the black background to something a bit lighter so I could see the black shirts and move some of the panels around, so I may try to create something different to show the customization options!

All in all, this is awesome and I can't wait to mess with it some more. Thanks again!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

bangtees said:


> Just a friendly heads up...if you want to post bug reports, you're going to need to submit your server PHP info, the browser, the host (HostGator, etc), and the problem in great detail. Otherwise Advanced Artist will be spending a lot of time digging for info.


I did mention this in the other thread and should have mentioned it on the start of this thread, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cadart (May 4, 2009)

cadart said:


> In the admin program, my products(except colors,sizes), clipart, orders and install pack modules work. What doesn't work is settings, fonts and the rest and the modules. What happens is as soon as i click on a tab it goes to the main login page every time and says "invalid token". Anybody know what these modules have in common to help in troubleshooting?


******FIXED*****
This simple fix got rid of all my initial problems and designer seems to working and same with admin program.

I had to go into my hosts (powweb.com) default PHP settings and made this change ONLY. 

;session.save_path = "/tmp"
session.save_path = "/tmp"


Thanks Tom, your hint of a server configuration problem narrowed my search considerably.


----------



## frawgwild (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I see that some people have a few bugs, but nothing major from what I see. Like Tom said, they are mostly host/server settings that need to be tweaked on an individual basis. Often you can copy and paste the error into a search and find a solution for it. Quite often from PhP help desks and forums etc. 

What would be even better is to consolidate these into the OpenTshirts.org forums. This way Tom and the programers don't have to check 3 different forums and various threads and topics within. 

I'm just waiting for someone to create a Widget/Plugin to be able to integrate the software directly with OpenCart. So you can build a store with OC and then click on the item and it will take you directly to it in the Design Studio.

Thanks Again.

Jordi


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

My host changes everything on the php configurations. I was able to send them a support ticket for them to include a custom php.ini file so I can make those changes. Most hosting companies are easy to work with and it might be worthwhile to look over the practices for each company.


----------



## minorcreations (Feb 18, 2011)

I do have mine up. I was able to install my fonts and everything. I use Hawk Host. I do have a couple of questions.

1) How can you change or lighten the back ground from black?

2) I am able to upload my own fonts and they show up in the 'text' choices BUT when you choose them on the shirt they do not show up on the shirt.

Thank you and I am so excited for this!!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

minorcreations said:


> I do have mine up. I was able to install my fonts and everything. I use Hawk Host. I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) How can you change or lighten the back ground from black?
> 
> ...


So how did you get the fonts to install ?


----------



## minorcreations (Feb 18, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> So how did you get the fonts to install ?


I just went to the install pack and they installed just like the clipart. I did not make any changes in my cpanel or anything. It did take a bit and sat at 99% for a couple of minutes. I just let it.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

After I had my host company create a custom php.ini file and place it on the server, everything on the back end functions the way it should. Without it, some features were working, but the admin panel would not come up correctly. The system might need this physical file and not only administration configurations from the host company themselves.


----------



## frawgwild (Jun 26, 2008)

minorcreations said:


> I just went to the install pack and they installed just like the clipart. I did not make any changes in my cpanel or anything. It did take a bit and sat at 99% for a couple of minutes. I just let it.


Hi Minor and FreeBird,

Yeah, the fonts should install and take a few minutes, but just be patient with them. You upload them the same way as you did with the Clipart Installer.

As far as adding a Font to your library, you not only need the Font file itself, you also need to create a SWF file of that font. The flash file is what gives it the Manipulation properties along with Color Changing abilities.

Hope that helped!

Jordi


----------



## minorcreations (Feb 18, 2011)

frawgwild said:


> Hi Minor and FreeBird,
> 
> As far as adding a Font to your library, you not only need the Font file itself, you also need to create a SWF file of that font. The flash file is what gives it the Manipulation properties along with Color Changing abilities.
> 
> ...


I used sIRF Generator to make the SWF file. It still does not show up when I choose it. I did it last night and waited to check again today before I posted this. Am I missing something else? Thanks for your help.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

frawgwild said:


> Hi Minor and FreeBird,
> 
> Yeah, the fonts should install and take a few minutes, but just be patient with them. You upload them the same way as you did with the Clipart Installer.
> 
> ...


THanks but its not patience or misloading them. . THe cliparrt and products load fine. ITs the font file that does not load w/o the errors mentioned.


----------



## bigf00t (Nov 5, 2009)

Installation went pretty seamless for me. Very good.

I was unable to do the URL shortening part- kept giving a 404 error when I tried to go to the new shortened URL to install. In the end I just stuck with the longer URL.

I'm hoping to use the software for Vinyl Printing- all the talk seems to be of Screenprinting etc- maybe there can be a Vinyl option where all the white underbase/outline/shadow stuff comes out. And if pricing can be calculated based on the size of the design as well as colours etc that would be helpful also.

1 other issue is the price of the T-shirt. I've selected price to be in pounds. But when I set the T-shirt price in the back office as £11.99 the price changes to something closer to £7-8 when added to the cart. I assume whats happening is the software is converting $11.99 from dollars into pounds and coming up with a converted amount? Would like to just set the price in pounds if possible.


----------



## pixelchicktx (May 8, 2010)

My customers need to be able to manipulate the print area (size and position). Is this feature available?
TIA


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

pixelchicktx said:


> My customers need to be able to manipulate the print area (size and position). Is this feature available?
> TIA


You can control the printable area in the backend, the customer would be able to resize and position the art on the front end but no larger than you would be able to print.


----------



## pixelchicktx (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, Jerid. Just the answer I wanted 
You rock!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> After I had my host company create a custom php.ini file and place it on the server, everything on the back end functions the way it should. Without it, some features were working, but the admin panel would not come up correctly. The system might need this physical file and not only administration configurations from the host company themselves.


What changes did they make ? Is there a place were the requirements for PHP are listed for the OPENTSHIRTS ? I coudln't find it on the site or in those forums. I also could not find any logs for it to see what might be failing or causing a issue.
Most hosters won't just go trouble shoot a site w/o and idea of what might be the error.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> What changes did they make ? Is there a place were the requirements for PHP are listed for the OPENTSHIRTS ? I coudln't find it on the site or in those forums. I also could not find any logs for it to see what might be failing or causing a issue.
> Most hosters won't just go trouble shoot a site w/o and idea of what might be the error.


They didn't make any changes at all, just created the php.ini file and placed it in my folder on the server.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

minorcreations said:


> I used sIRF Generator to make the SWF file. It still does not show up when I choose it. I did it last night and waited to check again today before I posted this. Am I missing something else? Thanks for your help.


How about if I would like to use my own artwork.
Which specifications does the SWF need to meet in order for it to work?
I gues some scripting will be needed also doesn't it?
A short walk trough would be great!

Regards, Robert



www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> They didn't make any changes at all, just created the php.ini file and placed it in my folder on the server.


When you said customer php.ini file figured you meant they made the changes to that file compared to the original settings they set up on the server.

thanks
Mark


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

No, they made no changes to the settings at all.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

pixelchicktx said:


> My customers need to be able to manipulate the print area (size and position). Is this feature available?
> TIA


Yes completely managable on any product not just tshirts.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is absolutely amazing software!
Thanks Advanced Artist!
in the future will it be possible for a client to upload there own image and use it in the editor?

I would love to be able to use this editor for vinyl stickers and banners.


----------



## Print Officer (May 13, 2012)

OK peep's for all you t-shirt loving fans who can't upload the fonts due to your host setting a low web upload vaule on the server's here is how to do it.

1. Make a new folder on your desktop "lets call it, Fonts to upload.

2. open the zip file where the font's are!! Extract to the folder you just made. Simple way is just click and drag the file over to the folder.

3. Make a new folder again on your desktop and call this image.

4. Now goto the folder you first made "fonts to upload" and drag both "font_categories.json" & "fonts.json" to the desktop next to the folder image.

5. close every window open on your desktop. Now the fun starts. Open fonts to upload and resize the window so you can copy files over to the folder image.

Most shared hosting only allow upto 8mb per webbased upload. so, in the fonts to upload folder just move a few file into the image folder, remember not to make the folder bigger then 8mb. Then Zip this folder up with the two json files. 

Goto the backend of the openshirt beta and install the zipped file you just made. 

The backend will/may give an error just click X it's fine
Re install it again, should show installed.

Now, you need to open the image folder and remove what you placed in there from the fonts to upload folder. Just move some again, remember not making the folder any bigger then 8mbs in size and redo the zipping or rar'ing of the folder and the json's files.

Keep doing this until all the fonts have been installed.

hope this helps.


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the current version of this tool. It used to be on the openTshirts website and now it's gone. I don't want to download it (yet)...I want to play around with it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

EGS said:


> Does anyone have a link to the current version of this tool. It used to be on the openTshirts website and now it's gone. I don't want to download it (yet)...I want to play around with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


See this link

http://www.opentshirts.org/downloads/beta3.zip

It the last there another coming out with the next few days... you can www.opentshirts.org/beta for some the tweaks in the next release. New larget easier to handles on the art and text objects and some other tweaks.


----------

